# Arden 15 Lawn Renovation



## SurpriseLawn (Apr 21, 2020)

I have already started the process of my lawn renovation and figured I might as well start a journal to document my experience and progress. I just came across this forum and was excited as I am new to this whole lawn thing. However, I think that I might already be hooked as I can't help but to watch my grass and wait for the results.

A little background. My wife and I live in Arizona and moved into our home in February of 2019. When we moved in the backyard was in need of some help as the Common Bermuda was very bare and neglected. They had flowerbeds along the side and the irrigation was spotty at best. The first thing I did was remove the flower beds and relocate/fix the sprinklers. From then on, I worked on the lawn but mainly waited to plant Winter Rye knowing that I would renovate the yard the following year.

Fast forward to March of 2020.
Starting in late March I began the process of killing off the Winter Rye and what was left of the Bermuda. I used 3 rounds of Glyphosate over a few weeks to ensure all grass was dead. I then worked to remove a few large roots that my trees had brought to the surface.

In early April I decided I could prepare to seed because the temperatures started hitting 80 degrees and I knew that in a few weeks it would be 100+ degrees. I used my mower with two different de-thatching blades to remove as much of the dead grass as I could while also working to loosen the soil for seeding.

On April 10, 2020 I seeded my Yard with Arden 15 Seed from Hancock Seed Company. 
I put out 5lbs on my approximately 2k sq foot yard and covered with some Peat Moss to help hold as much moisture as possible. I also put down a light coat of starter fertilizer as I was unsure if the fert. would damage the seeds. I figured that the hill would cause problems as far as run off, so I did my best to put a slightly thicker layer of Peat Moss to help hold the seeds down. I started by watering 4 times a day for 6 minutes on each cycle. As the heat increased into the 90+ degrees I decided I needed to increase the number of cycles per day to keep the soil moist. I don't have any pictures of the yard after seeding but I will post the pictures I have taken and will continue to post pictures of the growth.

13 Days after seeding - I was very Nervous as this is the first signs of green that I saw. I was worried that I had messed up and had killed all my grass seeds.




Day 14 - I put down some Milorganite 




Day 16 - Trimmed my Trees. Raised the canopy of the trees and thinned them to allow more sunlight. I know Bermuda hates shade but I was able to get the old common Bermuda to grow under the trees. I assume due to keeping the trees trimmed and with the 100+ degree days.




Day 17 -




Day 18 - 4/28/2020 - The grass is coming in slowly. Is this normal? I was hoping after germination it would take off.




I am confident that I have missed key information but will work to update and upload pictures. I am thankful that I have found this forum and look forward to learning and sharing my experience. Thanks!


----------



## RobotGuy (Apr 23, 2020)

Good luck. I found this place about a week ago, so we're in the same boat. I'm following the same plan as you, but also needed to remove 5 trees from the front yard. Looking to seed in 2 weeks. I have a large hill in my front yard, so doing 75% Arden 15 and 25% Millet. The millet will germinate in 2-3 days (and die in 2 months) to help keep the Arden 15 in place. Great tip from Hancock on that one.


----------



## SurpriseLawn (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks, that's a good tip for the hill. I'll have to remember that if I can't get the Arden established. 
It's nice having someone going through it at the same time. Good luck


----------



## sam36 (Apr 14, 2020)

Several people seem to state that Arden 15 or p77 are pretty slow until the 30 day mark and then they take off.


----------



## SurpriseLawn (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks Sam36.

Here are a few picture from this week. My worry is that I have only a portion of the grass that is really coming up. I then have large areas where it seems there is no germination/growth. I am wondering if they could have been over watered? They are the areas that get the most water... Should i put more seed down? Lower watering? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SurpriseLawn (Apr 21, 2020)

On Saturday I decided to put more seed down. I figured that after 22 days everything would have either germinated or died. I put down more seed and covered it with a light topdressing. I hate having to start over again with seed because I am watering like crazy!! This wind and 100 degree plus days are killing me. I really hope that I can get this established and get on a more regular watering schedule soon.

Day 24 - Starting to see more progress.





Please feel free to leave a comment or give some advice.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Your gonna be fine!

Believe it or not you have enough Bermuda that even if thats all that would germinate you could push it with nitrogen and it will spread like crazy.

That being said I am sure the areas that have no germination will germinate soon.

I don't know why Arden 15 or Princess 77 Bermuda "Arden 15 is the improved Princess 77 Bermuda"... takes so long to take off...but it will.

That being said it doesn't hurt to reseed any areas. 1 to 2 pounds of seed is generally cheap insurance in the grand scheme of the cost of a lawn renovation.

How often are you fertilizing? I would make sure I fertilized .5 pounds of nitrogen every 15 days.

I personally spoon fed my lawn renovation every 5 to 7 days...but others have had faster results than I did fertilizing every 15 days.

Also how much are you watering? If you can step on the soil and your footprint is a mushy muddy print...you could be watering too much.

You will see a big difference in the lawn in about 6 more weeks..so just keeping pushing it with proper amounts of Fertilizer and water and take pictures!

The pictures will help show your progress...its tough to see your improvement when you look at the lawn daily.

Also...one last tip...if you can cut the lawn every 2 to 3 days that may help the spread rate as well.

 :thumbup:


----------



## SurpriseLawn (Apr 21, 2020)

ENC_Lawn

Thanks for your encouragement and insight. I will start incorporating those tips.

A few follow up questions...
I can mow as often as needed. However, when do you think I can start mowing? Can I damage the recently planted seeds?

I defiantly like the idea of spoon feeding the lawn every 5-7 days. What fertilizer did you use? I put down Trip 16 when I seeded the first time, then a week later put down some Ironite, and just put down another light coat of Triple 16 when I reseeded.

In terms of watering, I have been watering every 1.5 hours for only 2-3 mins each time. I notice that if I water more often the ground becomes wet like you mentioned. To the point of leaving footprints and water squeezing out. I still have a few low areas that are a little more wet than the others. However, if I reduce watering the Peat Moss becomes completely dry looking in the other areas of the lawn.

Lastly, I have read your whole Journal and your Lawn looks stunning!! All your hard work paid off and provided the rest of us with inspiration and hope!


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

SurpriseLawn said:


> ENC_Lawn
> 
> Thanks for your encouragement and insight. I will start incorporating those tips.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the kind words.

I think since you have germination in a lot of the area...I would switch to less frequent watering schedule.

For example watering in the morning and in the evening around 30 minutes at a time.

Watering often is important for the seed to germinate...once you get germination you can reduce the frequency some.

Once the lawn is established for example you will water in mornings and not the evenings to prevent fungus and etc...but at this point I would switch to a 2 or 3 times a day watering schedule.

20 Minutes at a time if you choose 3 times a day or maybe 30 minutes twice a day...but I don't think watering every hour is necessary on the established areas....maybe in newly or reseeded areas... (other more knowledge members may have a different advice on this...but this is what worked for me).

When I switched to twice a day deep watering it helped me and that was the advice Hancock seed gave me as well.

Again your mileage may vary on the watering schedule....but you can try the above for 1 day or so and see how your lawn / soil responds...but like you said make sure it doesn't dry out.

I don't see a reason you can't start mowing right away in the established areas...you could also wait another week if that makes you nervous....I would just wait until your lawn is firm enough to use a mower on.

Any fast release fertilizer will work...just make sure you do your Nitrogen calculations correctly and start spoon feeding immediatley. The type of fertilizer I would look for is maybe one more round of starter fertilizer then switch to just straight Nitrogen.

This is an old golf course technique from what I understand...and I think it will help you lateral growth.


----------



## SurpriseLawn (Apr 21, 2020)

Quick Update for the week.

I implemented the suggestions that ENC_Lawn suggested and I feel that they are putting me in a better place.

I have reduced watering to three times a day with a little manual hose watering in the re-seeded areas to add some re-assurance.

I also have applied an application of Ammonium Sulfate and gave the lawn its first mow.

A few quick questions... 
Can I apply 2lb. of Nitrogen per month per 1k via spoon feeding? (Using AS) My plan was to only apply 1lb per month.
Is there a better product to use so that I don't have to worry about the Sulfate?

Day 28 -


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Looking good!

I am know fertilizer expert....but I would find a fertilizer that does not have sulfer in it.

Sulfer can lower your PH in your soil...and unless you have a very high PH (you want know without a soil test) it could lower your Soil PH.

Any nitrogen based fast fertilizer will work fine.

And even though I spoon fed .5 pounds every week...others like @J_nick had faster and better germination than my lawn while only fertilizing every 15 days.

@J_nick Renovation is about as good as I have every seen and I pretty sure he fertilized .5 pounds every 15 days.

1 pound a month will work fine...I would break it up though to .5 pounds every 1,000 square feet....every 15 days.

Your lawn is showing great progress!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## SurpriseLawn (Apr 21, 2020)

I feel like there has been improvement from my last post so I figured I would post some pictures for my records..... and sanity.

Day 33 - Is there a yellow tint to the lawn or is it just my imagination?







I have applied about .5 lbs of Nitrogen so far in two separate applications. I am also going to do a Rapitest soil test for fun. I may eventually invest in an actual test. We will see how the results come out.

On another note we are working on potty training our dog to go in a separate area of grass instead of on the lawn. He is already learning and using the new area so hopefully those dog urine spots will be eliminated!

The areas that were reseeded are now starting to show some signs of life so hopefully they will fill in the bare spots nicely.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

You are on your way to a beautiful lawn!

Great job!

The yellow look you are referring to is the lime green color Arden 15 tends to have for a month or two when it first germinates an starts to grow.

It will eventually turn darker green with time.


----------



## SurpriseLawn (Apr 21, 2020)

I have been applying Nitrogen consistently and I think it is finally paying off. The grass is growing extremely fast and I have to mow every day to keep within the 1/3 rule.

I have also applied some Super Seaweed Humic Fulvic Acid.

It seems as though I have started to lose the deeper green color.

Also, should I apply PGR? I heard that it will slow the spreading and will take longer for the grass to fill in the bare spots. Therefore, I have not applied any yet as I want the lawn to spread and thicken up.

Day 56




These are the daily clippings. (The picture does not do it justice)


----------



## Betterthanmyneighbor (Jun 17, 2020)

Looks fantastic ... I'm a noob too. Lol

I'm In The process of a complete front and back renovation, with Arden 15. 
Gets overwhelming lol. Looking back now what would your process be ? Hoping to learn from your experience.


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

SurpriseLawn said:


> I have been applying Nitrogen consistently and I think it is finally paying off. The grass is growing extremely fast and I have to mow every day to keep within the 1/3 rule.
> 
> I have also applied some Super Seaweed Humic Fulvic Acid.
> 
> ...


@SurpriseLawn Looks awesome!

Good job...keep up the great work...it's really paying off and looking good!


----------



## SurpriseLawn (Apr 21, 2020)

Betterthanmyneighbor said:


> Looks fantastic ... I'm a noob too. Lol
> 
> I'm In The process of a complete front and back renovation, with Arden 15.
> Gets overwhelming lol. Looking back now what would your process be ? Hoping to learn from your experience.


I totally agree, it gets overwhelming! If you have already seeded I am sure you will be fine. If not this is what I have learned:
1. The more you prep the soil the quicker and better it will be long term. I wish I would have tilled/leveled the lawn more.
2. PEAT MOSS was my best friend. I found that areas that were covered with Peat Moss grew in MUCH better than areas with soil/manure. It holds the water and is easy to determine where and when its dry. I also used the Peat Moss to dial in my sprinkler coverage. 
3. As ENC Lawn stated. I think spoon feeding Nitrogen is best because I got lazy and started doing larger doses of N/1k and ended up burning my lawn in spots. It doesn't help in AZ we have had NO Rain at all, and its above 100 degrees daily.
4. Cut low and often like everyone says. I was cutting every other day but the grass was filling in nicely.
5. Personally I did not use any week killers. I went a hand picked the weeds a few times but I did not have a ton of weeds.
6. My seed turned purple when it was coming up like other has stated. I threw down some more starter fert. and everything cleared up. I don't know if it was a deficiency or just natural stage of growth.

If you have any questions please feel free to ask! Good luck to you. I cant wait to see your progress.


----------



## BermudaBen (Aug 28, 2019)

> 1. The more you prep the soil the quicker and better it will be long term. I wish I would have tilled/leveled the lawn more.


No doubt about this one. I wish so badly I could go back and spend more time leveling. I was in a rush to get seed down last fall. Now I'll have to spend 3 days and likely ~$500 to fix it. Not having gutters didn't help either. Leveling is part of it, but I could have done more at the beginning and that is my biggest regret.


----------



## RaulSachsCarrillo (Apr 17, 2018)

Wow  Very nice process with the yard I have been watching my yard grow in and been looking around for others doing the same. You dont have a YouTube channel? It would of been nice to see more arden 15 lawn renovations on YouTube like yourself also. I was reading through all the comments and wish I knew about this renovation and could of helped you out with some tips but like many said even if some didnt germinate you had enough where it would of filled in but your lawns looking really great. I'm currently also doing a lawn renovation but been posting my updates on YouTube as I like to film if your interested in checking it out just enter my full user name from here into YouTube and you'll find me I had so far good success with arden 15 with germination at 4 days in California. I'm not where your at right now being full but nice to see where I will be soon. I think the biggest thing that would of helped you out was starting with soil preparation and I call it pre fertilizer before seeding a day or two before to get it watered in ready for the seed. You had the heat and the watering down it was just the nutrients you needed cause of the glyphosate probably sucking the soil dry and also how thick did you put down the peat moss the thicker you put it the slower the germination rate also. Then day of seeding put starter fertilizer at a high rate and then at your two week mark light dose every week untill good coverage. That's what I been doing on all my renovations and yards I service and always has worked from experiments. Looking forward to some more progress on your yard good job. :thumbup:


----------



## SurpriseLawn (Apr 21, 2020)

Update: I believe I had a type of fungus and or insects that were in the low spots of my yard. I noticed that the grass was suffering and when I examined the soil it was really wet and the thatch was matted down. My grass was also taller than I would have liked. Due to frustration and some research I scalped the lawn. I then detached it with a power rake blade on the rotary to try and break up and remove some thatch. Next, I applied both Disease-ex, bioadvanced fungus control, and insecticides. I have also been letting the soil dry out for three days. The lawn seems to look better, besides the scalp. I'am going to put down some procare (milorganite) and start my watering again. Hopefully it all works out.

Here are a few photos:


----------



## raulmartinez323 (Jul 24, 2020)

Hey i too started an arden 15 lawn this year and also got the seed from hancook. I've had similar performence to you on the arden. Ive done other bermuda yards with cheap home depot bermuda seed and by this time of the year it really jumps. Ive been on top of the fert and the the fungizide and the water. Its very slow to shot runners. Im seriously considering giving it till september to smoke it off before my rye this year and do a home depot bermuda.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/xxpZbeRQXcEou9ik9


----------



## RaulSachsCarrillo (Apr 17, 2018)

raulmartinez323 said:


> Hey i too started an arden 15 lawn this year and also got the seed from hancook. I've had similar performence to you on the arden. Ive done other bermuda yards with cheap home depot bermuda seed and by this time of the year it really jumps. Ive been on top of the fert and the the fungizide and the water. Its very slow to shot runners. Im seriously considering giving it till september to smoke it off before my rye this year and do a home depot bermuda.
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/xxpZbeRQXcEou9ik9


I also started Arden 15 months back with seed from Hancock seed and also have a full renovation video on YouTube under my same username (if your curious to check my process out) about it and still in the process of it but 98% coverage right now and on the 3rd mow due to construction and other things going on at the moment but mine has been doing well so far with no complaints yet! I really haven't had the issues most people are talking about that are not normal the color is awesome and pops greener when it heats up. What's your location looks like your in California also by the pictures I'm in los Angeles California I had noticed the runners when doing my 1st mowing and if your planning on doing the home depot Bermuda I believe over here when I last check it was gold glove or golden glove I cant remember the exact name but it's a lot thinker blade then the Arden 15 and doesn't like to be cut under half a inch I think the sweet spot for that grass is a inch and hates the shade for sure. The color is a medium dark green when established. Keep us or me posted with what you plan to do I'm curious. I'm also about 9 weeks into the renovation.


----------



## SurpriseLawn (Apr 21, 2020)

Here is an update of the lawn at 4 months. I was fighting with slower growth and damage from fungus due to overwatering at night.

I did a soil testing using the rapitest product and I think it worked well to get an general idea of the N-P-K levels. After finding it was extremely low in all categories, I started pushing a 6-20-20 fertilizer with ammonium sulfate. Now I am having the growth, color, and thickness I was hoping for.

Also, I removed a root from the tree that was over 30 feet.


----------



## PhxHeat (Oct 18, 2019)

:thumbup: looking GREAT @SurpriseLawn.

What type tree produced that root? wow


----------



## RaulSachsCarrillo (Apr 17, 2018)

Looking awesome and that was a long root wow!!!


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks great!!!

Nice Work @SurpriseLawn :thumbup:


----------



## SurpriseLawn (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks all!! The root is from a Sissoo tree. They are the absolute worst. Super aggressive root system, fast growing, and it you thin it out or cut it back it grows twice as fast.

Being that the lawn is in its first growing season is it okay to over-seed with rye? I think I'll have to because the wife hates dormant grass because the dog tracks it in. The grass roots have developed and are really far down into the ground already. At least 6 inches. Thoughts?


----------



## PhxHeat (Oct 18, 2019)

I think it'd be ok to overseed. It's had a full season to grow and you say the roots are pretty good.

Maybe in the spring, spray it out for a quicker transition back to bermuda. I haven't done that, and my bermuda seems to be slower in the spring than others here.


----------



## jrandyjr (Aug 17, 2020)

@SurpriseLawn Where did you purchase your Arden 15?


----------



## SurpriseLawn (Apr 21, 2020)

jrandyjr said:


> @SurpriseLawn Where did you purchase your Arden 15?


I got it from Hancock seed. No complaints, and seems of good quality.


----------



## jrandyjr (Aug 17, 2020)

I've been following your thread since you planted. Your lawn looks fantastic. I do have a question for you. Early on you struggled a little with getting full coverage since Arden takes a while to establish. Did the Arden spread to fill in the bare spots or did you reseed to get better coverage?


----------



## SurpriseLawn (Apr 21, 2020)

jrandyjr said:


> I've been following your thread since you planted. Your lawn looks fantastic. I do have a question for you. Early on you struggled a little with getting full coverage since Arden takes a while to establish. Did the Arden spread to fill in the bare spots or did you reseed to get better coverage?


Thanks for the compliment!  When I first seeded I put down 2.5lbs/1k. After about three weeks I put some more seed down in the thinner spots. Looking back I'm sure that was unnecessary. 
You can push this grass hard and it will fill right in. The grass has thickened up and I have been mowing at around 1". I heard mowing low helps promote lateral growth. Hope this helps.


----------



## jrandyjr (Aug 17, 2020)

Good information. Thank you very much!


----------



## Betterthanmyneighbor (Jun 17, 2020)

Did you have much weed pressure ? My lawn is about 15 days old and I have quite a bit of pressure from a variety of crap. Hoping to give it the first mow tomorrow or Saturday..


----------



## Phxphenom (Aug 19, 2020)

Just curious...What is your watering process today? One inch per week? How often as well?
Thanks,
Marc


----------



## SurpriseLawn (Apr 21, 2020)

Betterthanmyneighbor said:


> Did you have much weed pressure ? My lawn is about 15 days old and I have quite a bit of pressure from a variety of crap. Hoping to give it the first mow tomorrow or Saturday..


I did have a good amount of weed pressure at the beginning. I mowed frequently and hand picked them. After 2 rounds of hand picking I had them under control. My one recommendation would be to make sure to bag your clippings. You don't want to spread the weeds via mulching.

BTW your lawn looks AMAZING and will only become more dense with time. I wish I had your germination and coverage at only 15 days. What fertilizer did you put down with the seed?


----------



## SurpriseLawn (Apr 21, 2020)

Phxphenom said:


> Just curious...What is your watering process today? One inch per week? How often as well?
> Thanks,
> Marc


My watering schedule is currently: 30 minutes every other day.

Because my soil does not absorb water easily, I'm sure you have the same problem, I run my zones for 7 minutes x 4 times. This gives me roughly .5" in 28 minutes of run time. Equating to 1.75" of water per week. (average over the month) I also have rain bird rotary sprinkler heads.

My schedule looks like this:
7 minutes per zone at 3:00 AM
7 minutes per zone at 4:00 AM 
7 minutes per zone at 5:00 AM
7 minutes per zone at 6:00 AM
*Run every other day

I hope this helps. It took me forever to find the sweet spot for my lawn.


----------



## Betterthanmyneighbor (Jun 17, 2020)

SurpriseLawn said:


> Betterthanmyneighbor said:
> 
> 
> > Did you have much weed pressure ? My lawn is about 15 days old and I have quite a bit of pressure from a variety of crap. Hoping to give it the first mow tomorrow or Saturday..
> ...


Thanks, I did mow for this first time yesterday and bagged the clippings. Been pulling weed every day . I put down 0-0-50 potash and groundworks starter fertalizer 2 days before seeding and watered it all in. seeded and covered with a blanket of peat moss. Somewhere around day 10ish maybe I put down another feeding of starter fertilizer. I think I got lucky though. The week I put seed down it was uncharacteristically humid. I used about 2lbs per 1k of seed and about 1-1.5 lbs per 1k of starter.


----------



## Betterthanmyneighbor (Jun 17, 2020)

Phxphenom said:


> Just curious...What is your watering process today? One inch per week? How often as well?
> Thanks,
> Marc


I put the peat blanket down and just made sure the peat was dark brown all the time. No real schedule during germination just continuously made sure it never dried out at all. After it started to get hairy I started to run the Sprinklers run for 3 minutes per zone and I would run them every 1-2 hours with hand watering in between just to make sure everything stayed moist. I run them about 3-4 times a day now with hand watering here and there. I dont flood it by any means just kept it wet.


----------



## Betterthanmyneighbor (Jun 17, 2020)

How long did you wait to attack the weeds ? I'm hand pulling now but my goodness lol. How long did you wait and What did you use for post emergent ?


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Just need some Caesar Salad Dressing, Baked Vegies and a nice Lamb Roast


----------



## Cactusman (Feb 10, 2021)

Hey there! I am an AZ desert resident, and I was wondering if you have any updates? Thinking about buying some Arden 15 here and overseeing my existing Bermuda come late April, Early May


----------



## SurpriseLawn (Apr 21, 2020)

Cactusman said:


> Hey there! I am an AZ desert resident, and I was wondering if you have any updates? Thinking about buying some Arden 15 here and overseeing my existing Bermuda come late April, Early May


As far as an update I actually overseeded with Rye this winter and have neglected it for the most part. Life got busy.... In the next few weeks I will work to get it to transition back to Bermuda. The Bermuda is already starting to green up and come through the Rye. Therefore, I think the early green up is actually true. Not to mention that the Bermuda never wanted to go to sleep. Granite this year stayed hot forever. I will try to post more once I start transitioning it. This will be my first year with the Arden 15. So far I totally recommend it and absolutely love the look. Just be sure to be patient during seeding.

Do you know what type of Bermuda you have already? I know some newer grass seeds come with a variety of seed including Arden. Therefore, it may mix well with what you have already.

This was taken on September 21



This was October 24th after I turned water off to repair irrigation. I overseeded right afterwards.


----------



## mower_go_meow (Nov 13, 2020)

Great transformation. Looking forward to reading about your 2021 season.


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

The lawn filled in super well by Sept of last year! What height were you mowing at there? Has it started creeping out of dormancy yet, or still brown up there in AZ?


----------



## Phxphenom (Aug 19, 2020)

I also planted PRG and am now starting to see the transition to Bermuda. Just mowed it down to 3/8" and love the low look. I am also trying to dial in my watering so the next week or so is going to be expiremental....
Marc



SurpriseLawn said:


> Cactusman said:
> 
> 
> > Hey there! I am an AZ desert resident, and I was wondering if you have any updates? Thinking about buying some Arden 15 here and overseeing my existing Bermuda come late April, Early May
> ...


----------



## SurpriseLawn (Apr 21, 2020)

littlehuman said:


> The lawn filled in super well by Sept of last year! What height were you mowing at there? Has it started creeping out of dormancy yet, or still brown up there in AZ?


Thank you! I was cutting around .75" - 1'" depending on how well I was able to keep up. Yes, the Bermuda has been starting to green up, but we keep getting into the 80's and then get back down to low 70's. However, I just sprayed the PRG with Certainty because I don't want the young Bermuda to have to fight the PRG and slow down it's growth. I plan on scalping the lawn this afternoon so hopefully the fun will begin. Thanks for following my thread.


----------



## SurpriseLawn (Apr 21, 2020)

Phxphenom said:


> I also planted PRG and am now starting to see the transition to Bermuda. Just mowed it down to 3/8" and love the low look. I am also trying to dial in my watering so the next week or so is going to be expiremental....
> Marc
> 
> Marc, I would love to hear what is working for you when it comes to watering... Also, what HOC are you going to try to stay with this year? I feel more optimistic about scalping since you have done it already.


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

SurpriseLawn said:


> Thank you! I was cutting around .75" - 1'" depending on how well I was able to keep up. Yes, the Bermuda has been starting to green up, but we keep getting into the 80's and then get back down to low 70's. However, I just sprayed the PRG with Certainty because I don't want the young Bermuda to have to fight the PRG and slow down it's growth. I plan on scalping the lawn this afternoon so hopefully the fun will begin. Thanks for following my thread.


Very nice! Thank you for being thorough with your journal - I'm starting my own Arden lawn this season and it's been a big help to be able to go through yours and others.


----------



## SurpriseLawn (Apr 21, 2020)

littlehuman said:


> SurpriseLawn said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you! I was cutting around .75" - 1'" depending on how well I was able to keep up. Yes, the Bermuda has been starting to green up, but we keep getting into the 80's and then get back down to low 70's. However, I just sprayed the PRG with Certainty because I don't want the young Bermuda to have to fight the PRG and slow down it's growth. I plan on scalping the lawn this afternoon so hopefully the fun will begin. Thanks for following my thread.
> ...


Great!! I'm sure it will come out beautiful. Please take pictures and let us know how it goes.


----------



## SurpriseLawn (Apr 21, 2020)

I got around to completing a scalp after my Certainty application two weeks ago. I cut on the lowest setting on my 20" McLane and bagged all clippings. I am very surprise on how much the Bermuda has started to green-up, see picture #2.


----------



## Phxphenom (Aug 19, 2020)

Looks great! Should be in the 80s in Phoenix the next few days....


----------



## Cactusman (Feb 10, 2021)

Any updates??


----------

